# Acer Travelmate C30X

## Sky

Hello,

I own this model of tablet PC in and I want gentoo on it   :Twisted Evil: 

So I am wondering if other user have some experience, trick,.... for this model.

If all goes well, it may became a post in documentation, but it is way too soon for that. I would like to avoid searching for hours when one of you have the answer   :Rolling Eyes: 

What I have succeeded to do until now

Dual-boot with Xp (grub with frame buffer !!)

Xorg running correctly

network Lan (driver tg3)

Sound card working 

USB and cd-writer working

Hibernate working (sw2)

Buttons on the tablet itself (acerhk)

ACPI seems to work but is buggy (battery remaining value not correct, cpufreq not working,...) When I have time, I will look carefully at the scripts.

What I think should be possible, but had not yet the time to try

Wireless (centrino 2100)

pcmcia + card reader adapter

Infrared

IEEE1389 (TI OHCI)

modem (Agere Ac'97, aie ??)

Where I need help because seems to be way above my league :

-Buttons above the keyboard, not recognised by xev, nor by acerhk

I have absolutly no idea how they are managed.

For ie. : Fn+left/right dim the screen and is working but

Fn + up/down are supposed to increase/decrease sound and is not working and not giving any event (keyboard or other that I can see)

- Of course, wacom tablet itself, I have try without success, linux-wacom adapting to my kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7). 

I have seen some docs about about a C100 on Debian but didn't work for me. I will continue on trying

- security card flash reader. Will probably never work, but it's a minor problem, I don't use it and if one day I need a 'secure' computer, linux have plenty of better option that this.

- External monitor (also not really important for me, the screen is already 14''   :Laughing: 

Thnaks for reading, and if you want info on the part already done, just mail me.

----------

## Tyger

I also have a C300. I'm running Gentoo Linux with gentoo-dev-2.6.7-r11.

 *Sky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What I have succeeded to do until now
> 
> Dual-boot with Xp (grub with frame buffer !!)
> ...

 

WLAN:

ipw2100 works out of the box. Just emerge ipw2100.

Bluetooth: hci_usb kernel driver works, but you have to enable the bluetooth hardware

```

echo on > /proc/driver/acerhk/blueled

```

IEEE1389 works with kernel drivers, too. I already have used it with a camcorder.

 *Sky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Where I need help because seems to be way above my league :
> 
> -Buttons above the keyboard, not recognised by xev, nor by acerhk
> ...

 

The keys _are_ recognized, but delivery of the event is stalled. Try

```

while (true); do cat /proc/driver/acerhk/keys | grep -v 0x00 ; done

```

and see for yourself. That way the keys are unusable  :Sad: 

The interupt-patch doesn't help (only FN-F1/F2/F3/F8 are generating interupts). I think that the assembler code to access the bios code has to be modified, but at the moment I don't have the time to investigate further.

 *Sky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Of course, wacom tablet itself, I have try without success, linux-wacom adapting to my kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7). 
> 
> I have seen some docs about about a C100 on Debian but didn't work for me. I will continue on trying
> ...

 

I had no problems emerging linuxwacom and did not have to apply any changes.

My tablet and pen are up and running. You have to add some lines like that to xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "eraser1"

        Driver  "wacom"

        Option  "Type" "eraser"

        Option  "Mode" "absolute"

        Option  "TopX" "0"

        Option  "TopY" "0"

        Option  "BottomX" "28800"

        Option  "BottomY" "21760"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/tts/4"

        Option  "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "pen1"

        Driver  "wacom"

        Option  "Type" "stylus"

        Option  "Mode" "absolute"

        Option  "TopX" "0"

        Option  "TopY" "0"

        Option  "BottomX" "28800"

        Option  "BottomY" "21760"

#       Option  "DebugLevel" "6"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/tts/4"

        Option  "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "cursor1"

        Driver  "wacom"

        Option  "Type" "cursor"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/tts/4"

        Option  "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "usbmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "pen1" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "eraser1" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "cursor1" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

The serial wacom device itself has to be initialised. Therefor I added to my /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

/bin/setserial /dev/tts/4 port 0x06f8 irq 6 autoconfig

```

I didn't get screen rotate working, yet. There is a framebuffer-driver for the 855 that supports rotation, but it works only for kernel 2.4. There is no port to 2.6 yet.

Cya

----------

## Sky

Hello,

Thanks for the reply,

Since then I was able to make the wacom working, wireless and complete ACPI working correctly (battery, cpu speed change,..)

No bluetooth for me (chinese model !)

I supposed IEEE1389 is working, I have simply no hardware to test it.

So the only think working in Win in not in Gentoo are the keys on the keyboard. Gentoo rocks!!

Tablet support is still far away from windows, but it is completly usable as a normal laptop which was my target. Screen rotate, although, would be nice to have,

The c300 is in repair for the time being, (LCD back lighting problem) and I don't have a lot of time, but if I succeed  to improve it further I will post here.

Thank for the answer and the support

----------

## pilla

Moved from GC

----------

## brodo

 *Sky wrote:*   

> cpufreq not working

 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 ?

----------

## Sky

Thanks but it is working know.   :Very Happy: 

I just screw up the way to do cpu speed change on 2.4 and 2.6 kernel.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Everything fine now

Thanks again

----------

## emastapu

Hey Tyger, I'm sure you're probably not watching this forum anymore but I felt like I might as well give it a shot to get in touch with you.  On your first reply you mentioned adding in the following lines to your /etc/conf.d/local.start file to initialize the serial wacom device:

```
 /bin/setserial /dev/tts/4 port 0x06f8 irq 6 autoconfig 
```

I've tried this but it fails on startup because /bin/setserial does not exist.  Do you have any idea of how I would get this to be added to my system?  I tried to recompile my kernel to support serial devices and wacom tablets, but it still does not show up.

I also modified my xorg.conf file to look somewhat like yours.  I edited a few things out like usb mouse and touchpad since I'm only using mouse0 which seems to work just fine for my touchpad.

If you could get back to me I would be most grateful.  Thanks a bunch!

The serial wacom device itself has to be initialised. Therefor I added to my /etc/conf.d/local.start

Code:

/bin/setserial /dev/tts/4 port 0x06f8 irq 6 autoconfig

----------

## Tyger

Hi there  :Smile: 

Just emerge sys-apps/setserial. Meanwhile I switched to several unstable packages like baselayout-1.11.x, udev-045 and hotplug-20040923. After the updates the necessity to initialise the serial port disappeared.

Cya, Ed

----------

## emastapu

Wow Tyger, you're still watching this forum.  I did what you told me to do by emerging setserial but the script still gave me an error when running it at startup.  So then I took your advice to emerge baselayout, udev, and hotplug so that I wouldn't need to run the script to start setserial, but my pen still doesn't move my cursor in xfce4.  I was wondering if you could take a quick look at my serverlayout portion of my xorg.conf file since I modified it a little becase X wouldn't startup by adding in the exact code that you recommended.  I sort of understand what you were trying to do, but I just want to make sure that what I modified makes sense for my system which has no usb mouse.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

      Identidier "Simple Layout"

      Screen "Screen 0"

#    InputDevice "usbmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "touchpad" "CorePointer"

      InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

      InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

      InputDevice "pen1" "AlwaysCore"

      InputDevice "eraser1" "AlwaysCore"

      InputDevice "cursor1" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

I changed your recommended Screen1 and Keyboard1 to Screen0 and Keyboard0 because X complained that it couldn't find a secondary Screen and Keyboard.  I also commented out usbmouse but I'm not sure if you have that because you have a usbmouse or if that's how the computer recognizes the pen.  Same thing for the touchpad portion.

I know it's kind of cheating, but do you think you could post your entire xorg.conf file?  I'm not sure if the xorg.conf file is my problem, but I have no more ideas.  Thanks Tyger.

----------

## Tyger

Hi Emastapu,

I'm sorry, but I can't post any configuration details of my C300, because of an accident with a glass of water. I'm hopeful to see my laptop again within the next month. At this point I can give you advice to try wacdump, included in linuxwacom, which will help you test your pen without X.

Have a look at the linuxwacom-Documentation at http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/main and  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/wacdump.

Cya, Ed

----------

## flip

Hey,

Ah, yet another owner of acer C300 with gentoo onboard - that's me - just saying hello  :Smile: 

Isn't it a beauty? As far as I can tell the only thing I'm missing in comparison with windows is full version of adobe acrobat - it would be really nice to be able to make notes while browsing pdfs... oh, well...

As for the topic I just wanted to report - for anyone out there intrested and pretty desperate ;P too that it works like a charm. No wird drivers or dirty tricks I've seen on quite a few howtoos - just almost plain old i810  :Smile:  ...

so, to get to it I've come accross this patch by Helmar Spangenberg: http://www.mail-archive.com/devel@xfree86.org/msg06235.html and as I was quite desperate I decided to try it out. Unfortunatelly it needed some changes ( I'm using xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4) but after some work and recompiling the driver X finally started rotated and (after true hell of getting pen to work correctly) It has been working without as much as a hickup since.

dunno if any of you is still checking this forum or is desperate enough ;P but if so I can post more detailed instructions here.

seeya

-- 

f

----------

## mobilejimbo

Do I understand correctly that Gentoo works flawlessly on a travelmate C300?  Has someone assembled together a howto for a base installation which has a functioning GUI and stylus/digitizer as well as buttons and screen rotation?  

Regards,

Jimbo

----------

## kim_asplund

Can anybody send or post their complete xorg.conf? please

Regards Kim Asplund

----------

